# Can you freeze cabbage?



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

We have ALOT of left over cabbage after making saurkraut- like around 28 heads- big as soccer balls!
I am gonna make egg rolls, pigs in a blanket, veggie soup....
but I am wondering if I can freeze?


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, I quarter mine, core it and cook it longer than a blanch, shorter than a full cook, and then freeze quarters in freezer bags. Does great. Also does great dehydrated. I only can mine in minestrone.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes...can be frozen...there is also a recipe for frozen coleslaw on here somewhere....I remember making it.....


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Yes, it can be frozen. GrannyG, how did you like the freezer slaw? I had some once and it wasn't very good, but that recipe wasn't from here. I'd love to find a good recipe for it.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I freeze it in whole heads without any prep. They do very well. I love using the frozen heads for stuffed cabbage. When they defrost, the leaves are pliable as they've been cooked. I haven't cooked cabbage leaves for stuffed cabbage in years.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I found the recipe on here and we liked it....we don't eat coleslaw very often, but like it with fried catfish. Some of that shredded cabbage would go good in some egg rolls, too....so many good recipes. Love stuffed cabbage rolls, too.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I got wonton wrappers- I am gonna make egg rolls tomorrow- Stuffed cabbage rolls I can freeze those- I am gonna make a huge pot of veggie soup too- I can freeze that - or if I feel dangerous- figure out my pressure canner LOL
I also know it will keep for a good 2 months in the fridge- so stirfrys and using it in cooking these next two months will be a blessing considering these next two months are looonnnnnggg ones for pay days! we only get paid once a month- all the bills will be paid- but then by the last week- since this month is a 5 week month I will need to be creative!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> I got wonton wrappers- I am gonna make egg rolls tomorrow- Stuffed cabbage rolls I can freeze those-........


Do you care to share the recipe for the egg rolls?? I'd really like to give that a try! I had NO IDEA you could freeze cabbage!!!! This is why I LOVE this site!!! I gonna have to do that next year!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I, too, would love the eggroll recipe.
Please!

I like cabbage as slaw fresh, and just fried. Otherwise, I'm not good at preparing it.

I'm an experienced cook with basic traditional southern things. But I don't know diddly about making eggrolls. Help!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I recently made this and it was really good!

http://farmfoodmama.blogspot.com/2011/08/bavarian-cabbage.html


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Tirzah said:


> I recently made this and it was really good!
> 
> http://farmfoodmama.blogspot.com/2011/08/bavarian-cabbage.html


Oh yes love this. Grandma made it in a big covered roaster in her wood stove and it smelled so good all day but the little crockpot makes this so easy for the 2 of us....James


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

here is how I did the egg rolls-
One pack of EggRoll Wrappers
About 1 to 1/2 lb of pork loin 
1 pack of Sunbird fried rice seasoning
2 tablespoons of Soy Sauce
1 tsp ground ginger
1 head of cabbage shredded
2 carrots shredded- 
a handful of green onions

I partially defrosted the pork then cut into chunks ran thru the food processor to ground it...
in a large frying pan I put the pork, Fried Rice seasoning packet, ginger and soysauce until the pork was cooked thru
Add the cabbage, carrots and green onions stirfy for like 2-3 min... you want the veggies to stay crisp

place 2 tablespoons filling diagonally in the wrapper pull bottom up, bring sides in-wet fingers and kinda wet the top of the wrapper roll it up to close-
fry in about 1/2 inch to 1 inch oil heated at 350 degrees 
fry for about 3 min each side- drain on paper towels


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> here is how I did the egg rolls-
> One pack of EggRoll Wrappers
> About 1 to 1/2 lb of pork loin
> 1 pack of Sunbird fried rice seasoning
> ...


thanks for the recipe!! They sound wonderful. Do you freeze them after you fry them? Or, could you freeze them before frying?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Beck!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I froze some cabbage once. It's okay, when thawed, to use in soups and stews. 
Another alternative to try is dehydrating. It will take up less space and cost nearly nothing to keep when dry, and when rehydrated is as good as using frozen cabbage.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MMmm.... egg rolls... Haven't made them in years. 

Looks like I'm going to be making some this weekend, though. YUM!

Our cabbage did poorly this year, but I'll keep a look out for sales so I can dehydrate a lot, and I'll freeze some for gawumpki (cabbage rolls).


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

luv2farm said:


> thanks for the recipe!! They sound wonderful. Do you freeze them after you fry them? Or, could you freeze them before frying?


LOL- I wanted to freeze them LOL- but they didn't make it that long- I had made about 16 of them- the teenager ate 4 for lunch- Hubby had 3 I had 3 little son ate 1 and then we had the remaining ones packed for lunch- I had rolled the remaining ones in wax paper- then microwaved for like 40 seconds- they weren't crispy but we were at work and no over- but they were still good...
I am going to make the whole way thru the recipe - then flash freeze and and foodsaver them- but make them with chicken- cause I am outta pork...


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

My recipe is about the same but I also add celery and bean sprouts. I have also made them with shrimp and venison. The first time I froze them without cooking they fell apart when I tried to cook them. I fry mine then wrap individually in waxed paper and pop them in the oven when we want some.


----------

